# Essential oil of Lavender....would it help calm aggression?



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

So my two males are still snippy snarly and have the occasional fight. They are now down to less than they were. It happens about once every 8 to 9 weeks now. They both are fine for 7 or 8 weeks and then for about a week you can see the tension building until they have a loud mouthy fight. Then they are back to no problems again for 7 or 8 weeks. The fights draw minimal blood with scratches here and there and slobber everywhere. Loud scary and definitely not how I want to continue for the next 5 to 7 yrs. Has anyone ever tried essential oil of Lavender diluted into a spray bottle to help calm their dogs? I have heard that it can take the edge off of some aggression and cause less dominance and pack aggression but I'm not sure. I ordered a very very small tube for $2 to try. I have done over $2,000 worth of health testing to the aggressor.....all came back fine. Two rounds of Thyroid testing 6 months apart, testosterone testing, blood panels, you name it he's had it done. At my whits end and have made the decision that if the fights continue I have no choice but to put Bear down as I think it is a mental or temperament issue. Vet swears it's behavior but if that was the case I think the fights would be all the time instead of going for weeks at a time sleeping and licking faces to fighting. Thoughts on essential oils and if they may help?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Have you looked into a DAP infuser? Supposed to have a calming effect


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

No never heard of it....I'll have to look it up! Thanks! I am not hoping for a miracle cure for aggression....would be great if there was one! LOL! But I need something calming around mister grumpy butt! LOL!


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank You! I found one on Ebay for $15 for a 48ml lasts 1 month! I am keeping my fingers crossed. It says it helps with excessive barking also which is what the young male does that eventually sets the older male into his growling and posturing. I will let everyone know if one the other or a combination help.


----------

